# I finded my pokemon cards. how much are they worth :D



## Goobers

an odd appraisal but one none the less










I want to sell them. how much...???

some are from basic, rocket, fossil and other packs. about 20 foil and 50 ish rare cards. no basic pack foil charizard though







. onn a rough count i did it would seem i have 1011 cards give or take and 4 coins 2 x (10hp)damage counters

I have no idea what they are worth any more. I do know that when they were popular some rare foil cards were going for as much as $50 a piece. not a clue if they have gone up or down. not that it would matter because i dont have any rare foil cards. just regular foil cards.

Ive been out of the loop to long. this was my year 6 life right here. that was more than a decade ago now.


----------



## BeerPowered

Probably not much. Best bet would be to ebay them.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

lol pokemon cards, even 1st gen are not rare. I would just give them away to small kids who enjoy pokemon.


----------



## Goobers

bummer. was hoping to trade these for a 55" led tv. oh well im gunna have to put the rest of my eggs into lotto and see what happens. 30 million dollars come to goobers


----------



## cl04k3d

lol how about a card from the first original set misprinted with no symbol on it for what deck its in? I dont remember the monster. Or a japanese charizard from the first set??


----------



## SupaSupra

If you have a Birthday Pikachu that hasn't been written on it's worth some money. I had one until my sister wrote on it.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Sell them each for 2 dollars each at your local elementary school


----------



## thejakeyl88

I collected Pokemon cards back in the 8th grade, which was 1998, I had like 16 rare foil 1st ed. cards including Charizard.

I sold the 16 foil cards in an ebay auction a few years later for 550.00 and some change. I only expected a hundred tops, I was blown away, was like a freshmen or sophomore, and getting that much money at once, well I bet everyone here knows how it was spent and how fast. PC PARTS


----------



## Danker16

lol, god knows where my collection is


----------



## tweaker123

i have so much yugioh cards...........


----------



## frankenstein406

if it was magic the gathering you would have something but pokemon isn't there anymore it was a fad.


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah old magic cards are worth good money. All the kids are into yugioh instead of pokemon now though.


----------



## Ando

I have over 5000 magic cards - from ice age and on. they are worth heaps!!


----------



## LooN!

Pokemon cards are dead now. I don't even know what they play these days, Pokemon was the OG back then. Try to sell your shinies, but give the rest away to some kids at a local tournament.


----------



## sgdude

i recently found all of mine, I just needed a few more cards to have all of em, I said screw it and just completed my collection, it makes my inter child happy, lol. A lot of my friends did it too,







.


----------



## Seeing Red

I got a lot of American and Japanese Pokemon cards from elementary school somewhere at my parents' house. Along with a lot of Yu-gi-oh and a crap load of Magic cards. I didn't think they were worth any money, I think my parents were going to throw them away...


----------



## Kye7

I have more yu gi oh and pokemon than you imagine, I'm pretty sire I've got a birthday pikachu too lol.. I played up untill around 3-4 years ago when my local card shop got closed because the owner couldn't afford the rent... He was an awesome owner


----------



## gonX

Sell them for 50 cents each, but in packs of 5 (so $2.5 per pack) so that you actually get rid of the bad cards. That's what I did.


----------



## Contagion

I'll take them.
1 million dollars!


----------



## dham

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thejakeyl88*


I collected Pokemon cards back in the 8th grade, which was 1998, I had like 16 rare foil 1st ed. cards including Charizard.

I sold the 16 foil cards in an ebay auction a few years later for 550.00 and some change. I only expected a hundred tops, I was blown away, was like a freshmen or sophomore, and getting that much money at once, well I bet everyone here knows how it was spent and how fast. PC PARTS










Interesting I have a charizard and venusaur 1st edition. You must be around the same age as me. 7th - 8th grade is when this was big. For me at least. Oh wait your name says 88 so your 2 years younger than me.


----------

